# Ivermectin



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

We wormed out kids that we are gonna sell on the vets orders, and and the sale is tomorrow, what is the holding period on Ivermectin , we wormed them on the 2nd, I think we made an oops!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

54 days...


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Ewwwwww..... Well dang Just my luck goodnigt yall, no mre bad news tonight....oh welll


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Why I dont worm kids going for meat.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Ewwwwww..... Well dang Just my luck goodnigt yall, no mre bad news tonight....oh welll


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Ivermectin has one of the longest withdrawals. Better to use synanthic or valbazen when worming market animals. It is 7 days. Corid is only 24 hours compared to sulfa-dimethoxine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ask the sales yard, if you can still sell them with the announcer stating, this goat cannot be butchered until withdrawal time is up.
Have the date ready for them. They may mark them as medicated. 

Worth a try, call them.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I did and they said to bring them over. I did and I didnt see them sell because there were 2600 head of sheep and goats there. I went home before they sold


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OHHH NOO  Next time hang on to them, i did the same dang thing and I was going to do what you did but most of the big butcher houses, the animal is unloaded and butchered very fast, I sure hope you did good. Usually what I do is worm at 2 months, again 10 days later then no more and sell at about 4 months. I do it that way so the worms dont mess with any of the feed I put into them.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

The guy told me that the slaughter hous has to hold them for about a month!! Wow, well its to late now.


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Live and learn.
Now you have time to look for local buyers and not have to pay the auction house fee. 
Around here it is $5 to $10 a head.


----------

